# Frequent DIC Resets



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...DIC displays are informational "outputs" from the computers.

...the computers only "change" in response to changes coming in from the many sensors throughout the vehicle.

...resetting the DIC is like pressing CTL-ALT-DEL on your PC computer, the screen clears, but the Microsoft operating system is STILL there making mistakes in the background just as it did before, but now you get to start over again with "new" mistakes (sarcastic joke humor intentional).


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> resetting the DIC is like pressing CTL-ALT-DEL on your PC computer, the screen clears, but the Microsoft operating system is STILL there making mistakes in the background just as it did before, but now you get to start over again with "new" mistakes (sarcastic joke humor intentional).


Does the DIC ever BSOD?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Jim Frye said:


> Does the DIC ever *BSOD*?


...well, the DIC display is _already_ *BLUE* for NA cars (ha,ha)...is that by chance or what?


P.S. -- *BSOD* = *B*lue *S*creen *O*f *D*eath, a Microsoft operating system "feature"


----------



## catmmmowns (Mar 14, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...DIC displays are informational "outputs" from the computers.
> 
> ...the computers only "change" in response to changes coming in from the many sensors throughout the vehicle.
> 
> ...resetting the DIC is like pressing CTL-ALT-DEL on your PC computer, the screen clears, but the Microsoft operating system is STILL there making mistakes in the background just as it did before, but now you get to start over again with "new" mistakes (sarcastic joke humor intentional).


I chuckled


----------



## eriecruizer (Mar 6, 2011)

'Cuda, thanks for responding about the DIC Resets. The Service guy at my Dealership suggested I not reset the DIC frequently b/c ECM and TCM issues. Huh? Sort of scratched my head over that one so i posted. Besides, not resetting DIC messes up my log.

Is the wife's Cruze back together yet? Those SW hills can be tough on Cruze's, eh?

Glad someone got some laughs out of this thread ... BSOD


----------



## Eric123 (Mar 20, 2011)

I just went and looked all over my Cruze. It does not have a ctrl, alt, or delete. Should I be worried?


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

Eric123 said:


> I just went and looked all over my Cruze. It does not have a ctrl, alt, or delete. Should I be worried?


You must have missed the button for ctrl, alt, delete....it is right next to the bumper fluid reservior.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...resetting the DIC is like pressing CTL-ALT-DEL on your PC computer, the screen clears, but the Microsoft operating system is STILL there making mistakes in the background just as it did before, but now you get to start over again with "new" mistakes (sarcastic joke humor intentional).


Literally laughed out loud.



Eric123 said:


> I just went and looked all over my Cruze. It does not have a ctrl, alt, or delete. Should I be worried?


You obviously have an iCruze which is a mac product, try command-option-shift-escape


@erie, it is NOT affected at all by how many times your reset it. As stated above, once your reset it, it starts at scratch collecting data.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Eric123 said:


> I just went and looked all over my Cruze. It does not have a ctrl, alt, or delete. Should I be worried?


Just be sure you are Service Pack 1 or later and have auto update turned on. 

Jim


----------



## Eric123 (Mar 20, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Literally laughed out loud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Booked the car in at the dealership to have it checked out. Apparently they want me to pack it up in a box and I will lose it for 6-8 weeks. Should have bought an iCruze... they never break


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

iKermit said:


> You obviously have an* iCruze* which is a mac product, try command-option-shift-escape.


...just don't hold your head too close to either the ECM, BCM or TCM or communication linkage will be lost and your hair will fall out (wink,wink).


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

eriecruizer said:


> 'Cuda, thanks for responding about the DIC Resets. The Service guy at my Dealership suggested I not reset the DIC frequently b/c ECM and TCM issues. Huh?


Yeah, I think that service guy was a little off.

Resetting the displays is just the digital equivalent of the resetting the trip odometer on older cars. It sets what the display _shows_ you to 0, but it doesn't change anything else. The iPhone app and the OnStar emails pretty much verify this. 

The only DIC display you *don't* wanna reset all the time is the Oil Life Indicator. Only reset that when you change your oil.


----------

